# micron



## NsF

De la definición transcrita, que he traducido del italiano, sobre el "nanopolvo": 

¿ micron, es micrómetro ?

varios estudios epidemiológicos han mostrado una clara correlación entre enfermedades cardiovasculares y respiratorias, por un lado, y cantidad y concentración de partículas (“particulate matter”, PM) de diámetro aerodinámico medio inferior a 10 "micron" (PM10) o a 2,5 "micron" (PM2,5).

muchisimas gracias,


----------



## Vasadi

Micro es un prefijo utilizado para nombrar las unidades submúltiplos de otras mayores y concretamente significa la "millonésima parte".
"*Micrón*" es la millonésima parte de un milímetro y por lo tanto la mil millonésima parte de la unidad de longitud, "*metro"*
Saludos.
Vasadi


----------



## vicdark

From Wilkipedia:

A *micrometre* (American spelling: *micrometer*; symbol *µm*) is an SI unit of length equal to one millionth of a metre, or equivalently, one thousandth of a millimetre. It is also commonly known as a *micron*. It can be written in scientific notation as 1×10−6 m, meaning 1 / 1,000,000 m.


----------



## NsF

Qué complitud! Qué nivel de respuestas.... 

De veras... gracias!!!
Núria


----------



## chics

En castellano _a micron_ es *una micra*.


----------



## lpfr

NsF said:


> ¿ micron, es micrómetro ?



Sí, micrón es micrometro.


----------



## vicdark

Según la RAE ambos son aceptados:

*micrón**.*
(Del gr. μικρόν, de μικρός, pequeño).

*1. *m. *micrómetro* (‖ medida de longitud


*micra**.*
(Del gr. μικρά, t. f. de μικρός, pequeño).

*1. *f. desus. *micrómetro* (‖ medida de longitud).


----------



## lpfr

Para mí, "micra" me suena muy viejo, es decir a términos utilizados cuando yo era joven. Pero yo mismo lo utilicé.


----------



## chics

No, si nadie dice que no sean lo mismo... En mi entorno usamos siempre "micra", no sé porqué algunos lo ven viejo...


----------



## vicdark

chics,

La misma RAE lo dice en su definición de micra:

f. = femenino

desus. = en desuso

En mi época de estudiante universitario, allá en la década de los años 60, efectivamente era micra.  Me imagino que con la influencia del inglés y la llegada de la era cibernética pasó a ser micrón.

Vic


----------



## chics

¿y qué pinta aquí la era cibernética? si de lo que se habla es de nanómetros.


----------



## Rogercito

chics said:


> ¿y qué pinta aquí la era cibernética? si de lo que se habla es de nanómetros.



En realidad estamos hablando de micrómetros, je.

Los términos micra y micrón están en desuso y no se deben utilizar cuando se redactan textos científicos, ya que existe el término más preciso que es micrómetro. Sin embargo, en el lenguaje coloquial o en textos de divulgación suelen emplearse ambos indistintamente. En los textos científicos más antiguos, o en ciertas áreas de la ciencia, también se utilizan micras o micrones corrientemente.


----------



## lpfr

Creo que lo que ha echo que "micra" caiga en desuso, es la adopción del S.I. (Sistema Internacional)  de unidades. Con el metro, kilogramo, segundo, amperio y kelvin. Eso sucedió en 1960.


----------



## fsabroso

NsF said:


> De la definición transcrita, que he traducido del italiano, sobre el "nanopolvo":
> 
> ¿ micron, es micrómetro ?
> 
> varios estudios epidemiológicos han mostrado una clara correlación entre enfermedades cardiovasculares y respiratorias, por un lado, y cantidad y concentración de partículas (“particulate matter”, PM) de diámetro aerodinámico medio inferior a 10 "micron" (PM10) o a 2,5 "micron" (PM2,5).
> 
> muchisimas gracias,


Hola:

“particulate matter”, PM = *material particulado*.

De la misma fuente:


> es material caracterizado por fracciones de tamaño gruesas ó          finas
> *MP- 10* incluye particulas de 10 micrómetros en diámetro           ó más pequeñas
> *MP- 2.5* incluye particulas de 2.5 micrómetros en diámetro           ó más pequeñas


----------



## Eva Maria

lpfr said:


> Creo que lo que ha echo que "micra" caiga en desuso, es la adopción del S.I. (Sistema Internacional) de unidades. Con el metro, kilogramo, segundo, amperio y kelvin. Eso sucedió en 1960.


 
Mi admirado Louis!

Largo me lo fiais, pardiez! Algun@s ni habíamos nacido! (Aunque no olvidemos que todos estos términos provienen del griego arcaico, y esto sí que es antiguo!)

Resumiendo: "Micrómetro", además del instrumento de medición, también es la medida en sí, equivalente a "micra" y "micrón", no?

EM

PSFS: Saludos cariñosísimos a Fsabroso!


----------



## lpfr

Eva Maria said:


> Resumiendo: "Micrómetro", además del instrumento de medición, también es la medida en sí, equivalente a "micra" y "micrón", no?



Sí, exactamente.


----------



## NsF

Chicos es que sois los mejores...
Núria


----------



## chics

Bueno, en ingeniería se usa _micra_ con frecuencia en la acualidad, pero es que usamos muchos términos tradicionales junto con los normativos, a nivel coloquial y también formal. _Micrómetro_ también, más en documentos oficiales, pero en relidad práctica es que muy poco, ya que lo que suele escribirse es el símbolo (una mu seguida de una eme).

_Micrón_ no se usa en todos los campos de las ciencias y muy poco o nada en ingeniería, en España, donde casi siempre es considerado un anglicismo que se corrige.


----------



## lpfr

chics said:


> _Micrón_ no se usa en todos los campos de las ciencias y muy poco o nada en ingeniería, en España, donde casi siempre es considerado un anglicismo que se corrige.


 Bueno Chics, "micrón" no es un anglicismo (mira el DRAE que envía a micrómetro).

  Estoy de acuerdo contigo que pocos ingenieros utilizan micra, micrón o micrómetro. Solo los usan los que trabajan en la fabricación de máquinas o instrumentos de precisión. Para un ingeniero civil un centímetro ya es alta precisión.
  Tampoco los carpinteros utilizan esas unidades.


----------



## NsF

A mí me habéis dejado alucinada con todas vuestras explicaciones...esto parece el seno de un grupo de investigación!

Núria


----------



## chics

lpfr said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo que pocos ingenieros utilizan micra, micrón o micrómetro. Solo los usan los que trabajan en la fabricación de máquinas o instrumentos de precisión.


Ingeniería nuclear, química, de materiales... una infinidad usa micra y micrómetro.


----------

